# Overclocking Athlon II X2 250



## herkfsu (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi, I just got a new computer with an Athlon II x2 250 with an ASUS M3A78-EM motherboard. I do not know much about overclocking, but would like to learn how to do it. I know it boosts the CPU heat, but I read that this CPU runs pretty cool and that this CPU is pretty easily overclocked. I do not want to overclock it much. maybe to a max of 3.5Ghz(from 3.0). So where do I get started on what needs to be done. Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Is this system pre-built or custom?


----------



## herkfsu (Dec 9, 2009)

pre-built


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Pre-Built PC's, as well as mATX Mobo's, usually offer very little adjustments, if any, in the BIOS for OC'ing. That Mobo is available for sale so it may have better options than most prebuilts.
Brand & Model Number of the PC?


----------



## herkfsu (Dec 9, 2009)

I had it built at cyberpowerpc, so its not a pre-built HP or Dell. I don't know if this has the same kind of model number those types do. Thank you for the help.


----------



## herkfsu (Dec 9, 2009)

Any help? What would be the bottle neck between an Athlon II X2 250 and a GTS 250?


----------



## herkfsu (Dec 9, 2009)

my power supply is 700w


----------



## tk_icepick (Dec 31, 2009)

May I ask why you want to overclock this proc?
I know you want your machine to run faster - that's why I overclocked mine!
BUT - if you're experiencing slowdown in, say, games, your system's "choke point" or "weak link" is probably your GPU, not your CPU.

I have a Phenom II myself, similar to your processor. You have 2 cores at 3Ghz per core. That is pretty fast by todays standards, and with a decent videocard, should tear through any application/game with no trouble.

If you're interested in overclocking, I recommend buying a black edition proc down the road. And an aftermarket cooler - which should go without saying if you want to overclock. Do you know what the cooler on your proc is? If not, maybe you could post a pic of it?


----------



## Assiriak (Jan 22, 2010)

This processor does quite well overclocking... especially considering the low price of the chip. I am currently running it in my desktop at 3.8 ghz stable. My suggestion is to lower the multiplier to 14X, increase the clock to 245 (from 200) and lower your HT multiplier accordingly (to keep it running close to 2000 mhz). Also, I would recommend increasing the cpu voltage to 1.35 or 1.375 or even up to 1.4 (this is what I use). If your system is stable and cool at that speed increase the clock by increments of 3-5 until you either reach the speed you want to stop at or your system becomes unstable. Not everyone will acquire as high of a speed as I got, it all depends on your cooling, hardware setup (not all hardware will allow stability at the same levels), and a little bit of luck (sometimes things like memory's ability to be stable can vary from one production batch to the next).


----------

